# Where are the bi weeklys



## Brienicole (Jan 17, 2007)

are they around still.. did I miss something... anything??


----------



## Corry (Jan 17, 2007)

This project kinda got pushed onto the back burner....

...thanks for the nudge though...we'll get it going again.


----------



## Parago (Jan 17, 2007)

Corry said:


> This project kinda got pushed onto the back burner....
> 
> ...thanks for the nudge though...we'll get it going again.


 

*Yay!* :thumbup:


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes.. I would love to participate.. woo hoo


----------



## Parago (Jan 18, 2007)

When do we start and who's gonna come up with the first Theme? I'm feeling trigger-happy today. :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 19, 2007)

The old assignments are still available. You can't see them because the forum display options default to the last mouth. Just change it to beginning and click on show threads to see the assignments. I will PM Corry about one of use post a new assignment.


----------

